# glovebox liner



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi gang, 
any idea why the top wall of the cardboard glovebox liner has the long cutout?
It dosnt seem to do be for anything....:confused
thanks as always
Tk
:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I would say , ventilation....they are cardboard, and one would not want any wet, stinky items festering in there.....:cheers:rofl:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have no idea, but I'll buy into what E said. Makes sense. Gloves do get damp. No reason not to have a vent in the top, unless you want to keep mice in there...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

On looking, my '67 does not have the cut out at the top of the glove box. It's a repro unit I installed 20 years ago. But, I have the original, and it doesn't have the cut out either. It's a Baltimore built car. The plot thickens.....


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

*cut out*

I have 2 nos on shelf no cutouts..


----------

